# Rumbly,MD to Senexa Lake, NY. Singlehanding.



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Left Rumbley Friday, sailed to solomons, docked at the Tiki-Bar, that was fun.
Got their 1/2 hour before the storm blew threw. 
Saturday left out to find the Kubota running hot, cleaned the strainer, not much improvement.
After a delay sailed north anchored in little chop tank.near ragged point.
It was beautiful till about 10pm major storm.40-50kt lightning raining.
Came from SW so I was exposed 3-4 foot waves.
For a couple hours.never happier to have 2 all chain 150' rodes and 2 50lb claws.
One did the trick, the other stood ready as backup..
Now anchored in a small cove one creek south of Annapolis.
I went up the wrong river by accident.
It was getting late , so I found this pleasant spot.There are 6-8 other vessels at anchor as well.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Went to shore today. Made a west marine donation for a few replacement led bulbs for the nav and anchor lights, and ice , always ice.
It's getting difficult to find block ice. It lasts longer than cube.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

$80 later and a couple hours lying in the aft head with a flashlight in my mouth and the Kubota is pumping raw water again.
Should alleviate the " running hot" issues.
The joy of Sailing.
Now, the weather -


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Just arrived at rock hall.
Sitting at the bar at watermans now.
Who's buying ?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Took a bicycle ride around rock hall MD. 
Pretty place. Interesting Harbor.
People were nice.
Wished I could have met a few sailnetters.
Weather permitting I'll be casting off in the morning.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

What a great Sail today!
After a 9:30-10am departure due to the fuel dock opening at 9am.
I made Hull speed on a tail wind and then close reach ending "pinching" up the Elk River before dousing sail and motoring into chesapeake city MD basin to anchor.
But not without a little mechanical troubles.
When I fired up the Kubota, it wasn't pumping water out the exhaust( I always look after starting) , it " sounded" dry and was! 
After only 6 hours of run time with the new impeller.
So, I pulled to the side channel just 3 miles from the basin , anchored the let the engine cool.
Then pulled the hoses off the raw water pump the see if it was pumping and back flushed the heat exchanger, I think a few " chunks" of "stuff" ( impeller pieces?) Came out.
Hooked it all back up and it's cooling properly again , Whew! 
Keeping the anxiety level up !
Last time I was here anchored in chesapeake city basin was 9 days during hurricane Sandy.
I'm anchored in also the same spot right now.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

joethecobbler said:


> The joy of Sailing.


Breaking things or having them beak and being able to figure out how to fix with little to no supplies or proper parts before you get to port.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

How long do you plan before you get to Seneca Lake?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I became an unwitting fan of Globe run-dry impellers. I put one in, as it was all there was available. Wouldn’t you know, I got jumbled up on maintenance , with closed/open/closed cycles, and accidentally ran the generator, with the thru hull closed, until it’s temp alarm sounded and it shut down, about 15 minutes after start up. 

I pulled the impeller, fully expecting to see a chewed corn of cob and to have to pick pieces out of the heat exchanger for hours. The contact edges of the blades has visible wear, but nothing let go. I don’t think they’re available for all engines, but I’m a convert.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

justified said:


> How long do you plan before you get to Seneca Lake?


I hope to move along as weather conditions allow.
Currently watching the east coast storm development.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Chillin at the chesapeake Inn.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Waiting for Henri to pass north of Cape May, NJ before I head down the Delaware Bay.
I'm not enamored with the cape may anchorage in front of the CG station, it's poor holding, wide open to the inlet and rolling in the morning when the sport fishers blast out leaving 4-6' wakes.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Not far from the CG station is a place called "Sunset Lake" - not really a lake, more of a bay, accessible via deep channel from the CG station. I've seen sailboats anchor there 1-3 days at a time. If before Labor Day and winds are calm you will not appreciate the waver-runner rental business there, with renters buzzing around. If the weather is bad, the wave-runner business will close for the day anyway, and you will be safe and protected.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

65.5 mikes from chesapeake city basin to Cape May, NJ.
A long day.
Anchored now in a small creek in Cape May.
Left chesapeake City Basin at 6:30 am arrived cape may nj at 10 pm.
I don't care for coming through inlets at night in the dark.
Glad there was a full moon, helped some.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure you're keeping an eye on Erie Canal updates. I believe there was high water, before Henri, which I think did get into the Hudson Valley.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm sure you're keeping an eye on Erie Canal updates. I believe there was high water, before Henri, which I think did get into the Hudson Valley.


It is a concern of mine.
Hoping it won't be an issue in a week or so when I get in the area.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

45nm and 13 hrs of Sailing , I'm anchored in Atlantic City.
Yup, by the coast guard and the bridge.
There are 3 other sailboats at anchor.
I'm in 17' with 75' of 3/8" chain and a 50lb Claw.
It's windy, was considering overnighting to NYC, but decided a hot dinner and a few hours sleep would be a better choice.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I became an unwitting fan of Globe run-dry impellers.


Yes, but only for the raw water side. I mistakenly put one in the coolant side and it died because of the high temperature. Not cool 
(not sure if that is Atomic-4 specific; I run the coolant temp at ~200F)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Yes, but only for the raw water side. I mistakenly put one in the coolant side and it died because of the high temperature. Not cool
> (not sure if that is Atomic-4 specific; I run the coolant temp at ~200F)


They sold one specifically for your engine's coolant pump??


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> They sold one specifically for your engine's coolant pump??


Reply

Yes, the Oberdorfer impeller can take the heat.

The identical impeller works for the raw water pump (also an Oberdorfer pump) but it does not support running dry for any length of time. So I am using the Globe run-dry for raw water and the Oberdorfer for the coolant circuit. Except that one time when the Globe disintegrated.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Anchored in barnaget light NJ.
A long hot motor/sail today.
I didn't feel "great" this morning, forced myself to get underway @6/7 , glad I did.
Hope to depart with the outgoing tide in the early AM, barnaget inlet is a "washtub" otherwise .
Hope to make NYC tomorrow, winds look favorable.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Anchored in the liberty park cut on the NJ side of the Hudson.
Just west of Lady liberty.
60nm , 16 hrs, averaging 3.8 kts.
It was a long hot motorsailor shlog !
This trip has been more a delivery than a pleasure cruise.
Going to sleep in tomorrow, and check the tide tables for the Hudson.
I'm not fighting the current all the way to Albany !
Cheese steak and. Rum and tonic for dinner tonight after a nice shower.
Nothing better than a cool shower after a long hot day afloat.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

12 hours and 60 miles later and I'm in Newberg/ Beacon NY.
Long day motoring against the wind and part time, the tide/ river current.
1/2 way up the Hudson.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Tonight I'm in Catskill NY .
Availing myself of the dock at "Guido's" .
I have to say it was one of the nicest meals I've had the entire trip thus far, and the service was outstanding , they definitely earned the 30% tip.
When I expressed how nice the staff was and the meal - they " compt" the drinks! (Rum and tonic) and when I enquired about buying a bag of ice, the said they didn't sell ice, it insisted on supplying me with a bucket of ice ! No charge!
I've stopped here in previous trips and never been dissatisfied.
Now, I'm resting tied to their dock anticipating departing on the early flood tide for "Castleton" to unstep the mast and enter the NYS canal system at Waterford N.Y.
A 40+ mile day, 20 miles to Castleton tomorrow.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Arrived at Castleton boat club around noon, unstepped the mast and had a great lunch and enjoyed the conversation with others.
I've been coming here since 2007 and I have to say this is one of nicest, friendliest places to visit.
The facility is an excellent place for the DIY sailor to unstep or step your mast ( $55) and the people make you feel solo welcome.
A gem of a place! 
Got fuel, ride my Marboro folding FUJI around town and had a hot shower.
Who could ask for more?
I'll be casting off with the tide in the am for the troy lock and to Waterford N.Y. entering the NYS canal system.
All in all a good day.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You're really on a forced march. Glad it's coming together. Hope the canal treats you well and water levels have subsided, since Fred blasted through. Ida remnants due in the NE by Wed/Thu. 

Just occurred to me that you're going to the Finger Lakes for the winter. Doesn't the water get pretty dense for sailing there, in a few months?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> You're really on a forced march. Glad it's coming together. Hope the canal treats you well and water levels have subsided, since Fred blasted through. Ida remnants due in the NE by Wed/Thu.
> 
> Just occurred to me that you're going to the Finger Lakes for the winter. Doesn't the water get pretty dense for sailing there, in a few months?


Whew ! You're correct , it's been more like a delivery than a pleasure cruise.
I'm now in Waterford N.Y. at the beginning of the canal system and am looking forward to the ease of no tides, little current, and free docking in virtually every town along the way.
Not to mention avaiability of groceries/ice/ water, etc.
And yes it often freezes at this latitude.
Glad to have a solid fuel heater aboard.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

12 locks later, and I'm in Amsterdam.
The canal Corporation dropped the water level 5 feet.through lock 13.
I'll be back in deep water soon.
Not a soul on the canal.
Solo- mio


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

joethecobbler said:


> Not a soul on the canal.


That's interesting. Wonder why. Glad it's going well.


----------



## DanM1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Prepping for increased flow from Ida remnants. Might
want to hunker down Joe.




__





Notices and Alerts - New York State Canals






www.canals.ny.gov


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Started raining about 3-4 , so I stopped at Fort Plain lock 15 , tied up, put up all the canvas enclosure and taking a nap.
Then maybe something to eat.
I need to get a little diesel, but I prefer not to fuel when it's raining.
Think I'll set here till tomorrow, see what the weather does.
As I understand it, lock 20 is closed until the water levels subside in a day or 2.
Looking at the map, this is a good place to rest.
Completely calm, I'm going to sleep well !


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm near sylvan beach ny at lock 21.
Tomorrow , weather permitting, I'll take on a little fuel and motor across Oneida lake.
If it's poor weather , I'll wait.
Oneida is shallow, it's 25 miles across and can get nasty.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Crossed Oneida Lake with relatively calm conditions, except for the stinkpotters .
I'd forgotten it was a holiday weekend, I usually " hide" on holidays.
I'm sitting on the top side if the baldwinsville ny lock next to the bandshell getting ready to take my $ 0.25 cent shower ! 
Across the canal all the weekend warriors are lined up stem to stern plugged in and water hosed up complete with lawn chairs , screen tents and bbqs on the bulkhead.
I'm glad to be self contained and on the quiet/ unlit side if the canal.
It's like a floating campground at a state park " over there".
I'm now 1--2 days from my destination and thoughts are turning to tasks on land and finding a haul out yard for the next year/ year and a half to tackle a complete rig replacement, and refit to include everything from electrical / upholstery/ sails/ solar/appliances, etc.
It's due.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

joethecobbler said:


> finding a haul out yard


On Seneca Lake? Can't be too many choices. I would guess taking the canal to Lake Ontario would be where you had options.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> On Seneca Lake? Can't be too many choices. I would guess taking the canal to Lake Ontario would be where you had options.


Actually their are at least a dozen facilities I know of and likely more I don't , that haul out and offer storage/ DIY and full service.
I typically visit them first by land, to get a " feel" for them, get their rates( preferably in print) then bring the boat by and procede with due diligence.
Most barnyard management I've encountered over the last half century , are proficient at demonstrating their ineptitude to the maximum of their abilities.
I'm guessing it's a result of my choosing a location based on the lowest pricing.
I'm sure the higher end facilities fare better.
But, as it is with most things, it's all about the money.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I’ve been to Watkins Glen. Great to hear there are so many marinas. I didn’t recall. Maybe they’re on the north end.

Good luck with the refit. Make a budget, double it, then it will take twice as long and cost three times as much. Law of boating.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I've been to Watkins Glen. Great to hear there are so many marinas. I didn't recall. Maybe they're on the north end.
> 
> Good luck with the refit. Make a budget, double it, then it will take twice as long and cost three times as much. Law of boating.


I'll likely be at the north end of Seneca or perhaps Cayuga or on the canal between them.
Second to the pricing is the proximity to where I work and reside while the boat is hauled and over the winter.
It will likely be a 1-2 year undertaking, as the lists of repair/ replacement and modifications are growing exponentially !
But, I've used/ enjoyed and sometimes abused this $1500.00. Boat since 2006.
As such, it owes me nothing.
But it has given me memories and experiences unequaled in many ways.
Who knows, perhaps this is the final chapter, or just the next.
Stay tuned !


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Today it snowed in upstate NY.
I reinstalled the wood stove yesterday.
Today I begrudgingly winterized the diesel engine, heads and water systems.
I've chosen to winter overboard and having the wood stove in use will be an inducement to spend More time with the boat completing tasks aboard.
Winter is coming.


----------

